# Doesn't "cuddle"



## Reeze (May 30, 2014)

I got Clara today, and she's been awesome. She's only ever "grumpy" after being woken up, but otherwise, she's super friendly and has adjusted well.

I'm pretty sure this is just her personality, but whenever I take her out, she immediately wants to crawl off me and investigate dark places. I know this means she's categorized in the "explorer" section, but is there any way I can get her to stay in my lap and fall asleep?

Thanks!


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Reeze, 
I am a new hedgie owner as well! Since I have only owned a hedgie for 3 days, I am not very experienced but I have done a massive amount of research. I hope I can be somewhat useful either way! 

It seems like your little Clara is a very well behaved hedgie! My hedgehog Hazel still hisses and curls up into a ball when I try to pick her up. She does calm down after a few minutes though. 
I was actually surprised today because I did manage to get Hazel to take a little nap on my lap! I played with her for about an hour and let her wander around my couch for a bit to get her tired. She kept trying to 'burrow' under the pillows which gave me the idea she was tired. 

I have an old shirt in her igloo (so that she could get used to me scent). I took the shirt out of the igloo and placed it on my lap. Then I gently picked her up and put her on my lap as well. She instantly started to 'burrow' under the shirt. It did take her a while to get comfortable but she finally found a spot and took a short nap. 

It was only for about 15 minutes but it's better than nothing! 

Good luck!


----------



## Keely (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm a new hedgie owner as well  When I first brought my girl home she was the same way. During the hour long car ride and the other 2 times I got her out the first day she was everywhere. The next evening when I got her out she was much calmer and slept in my lap for a couple hours. Hedgehogs do have different personalities, but just stay consistent with holding her and maybe she'll start to calm down. My girl sleeps in my hands, but you could try letting her burrow in a blanket or something while on your lap. That might encourage her to snooze. Good luck!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

My girl doesn't really cuddle; she is an avid explorer. But she will cuddle with me if I put her in her cozy sack and put it in my lap while watching TV or something. It's a really great sign that she's starting to show her personality so early on, though.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I have a blanket for each of my hedgehogs that I use whenever they are out of their cage. They will burrow in and nap. Its so adorable- they make the cutest little noises when they sleep and sometimes they even snore softly. Melts my heart every time.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Do you have her out in the open on your lap or do you use a sleeping bag/cuddle bag or something like that? Most hedgehogs don't like sleeping out in the open so they will walk away and try to find something to sleep under.


----------



## Reeze (May 30, 2014)

Thank you all for responding so quickly! Yesterday, I think she was just trying to explore her environment. She actually fell asleep on my a few minutes ago! I think that's a really good sign! 

I've watched a few videos of hedgehogs, and a lot of them are very fast, but Clara just slowly toddles around. Are most babies like this?

Thanks again!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

My hedgehogs usually don't run when I have them out, but when they do run, they are quick! I think all hedgehogs move at different speeds depending on what they are doing, how they are feeling, etc. I wouldn't be too concerned about it. She may start running as she gets more comfortable.


----------

